

Show HN: GeekRations - darkxanthos
http://www.geekrations.com

======
jackpirate
Not clear what you do, so I didn't sign up. Is it like w00t, but automated? If
so, it's a clever idea for rich people. I think it'd be hard to get cool items
with mass appeal for cheap enough though.

I'm pretty sure there's an xkcd about writing a script to automatically order
stuff off of ebay under $10 everyday. Using that could be a decent marketing
ploy.

~~~
darkxanthos
Very much like woot or buying a random gift off of ebay for $10-20. Great
thoughts and feedback. Thanks!

------
slmbrhrt
I was expecting some kind of geek-oriented MREs. Of course, if you ask the
right lab rats, MREs are already geek-oriented.

